# England Wiltshire near Stourhead House?



## Stroke Survivor (2 Sep 2017)

I am new to cycling and cycling chat site.
I have already had and used advice to make my rides more comfortable.
I am now looking for a club in the Wiltshire area of England, close to Stourhead House.
I am a beginner and ambulant disabled, so nothing too professional.


----------

